# Seeking GR in Virginia



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

Glad you've joined us. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Golden. 

Are you wanting to get a puppy through a Breeder or are you interested in Adopting a Golden through a GR Rescue?

I am guessing you want another Rescue?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are the two Golden Retriever Rescues located in VA.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Virginia
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Southeastern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. (SEVA GRREAT)

Click on the Group's name, their contact info and website links are provided. 

You can go to their website view available dogs for Adoption, review the Adoption requirements, process, and you may be able to complete and submit an Adopt application via the website. 

Check Petfinder.com, Shelters and Rescue Groups list their Goldens available for Adoption on there. 

Check Craigslist also, one of our members just got a new girl from an ad on Craigslist. 

My two Goldens are adopted, I got my girl through a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Humane Society, they were both listed on Petfinder.com

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Golden Retriever, female, 6 yrs. old

Norfolk-

Female Golden Retriever


CL >norfolk >all community >pets

Female Golden Retriever
Female Golden Retriever. She is six years old and is great with kids and other dogs. She needs a big place to run and play. There is a small rehoming fee.


----------

